# Question about heat cycles & pregnancy after birthing



## mydog8it (Jun 14, 2011)

We're new to goats and rescued four at the beginning of April. I think they're nigerian dwarfs but may be mixed.

One doe had given birth about 3 months prior to our picking her up, and she was being kept in with a buck, though we're not sure for how long. It may have been since she gave birth because he only appeared to have one stall for all of the goats.  She was literally skin and bones when we got her and is starting to plump up now... A LOT. Her belly is almost wider than she is tall at this point. 

I'm not sure how to tell if she's pregnant or just getting healthy, and if she is pregnant, how far along she might be. I hope for her sake she's not, but I really want to be prepared if babies are on the way. Is it even possible for a doe (in poor condition) to get pregnant so soon after kidding?


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 14, 2011)

http://www.biotracking.com/goats

If you want absolute certainty, consider a pregnancy test from Biotracking.  A small amount of blood sent off to them and you will know for sure if your goat is preggers.
While your at it, you could have it tested for CAE with the same blood sample.

If you contact them, they will send you the blood vials necessary.  Cost is very reasonable.

Worth doing if you want to plan ahead.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 15, 2011)

mydog8it said:
			
		

> We're new to goats and rescued four at the beginning of April. I think they're nigerian dwarfs but may be mixed.
> 
> One doe had given birth about 3 months prior to our picking her up, and she was being kept in with a buck, though we're not sure for how long. It may have been since she gave birth because he only appeared to have one stall for all of the goats.  She was literally skin and bones when we got her and is starting to plump up now... A LOT. Her belly is almost wider than she is tall at this point.
> 
> I'm not sure how to tell if she's pregnant or just getting healthy, and if she is pregnant, how far along she might be. I hope for her sake she's not, but I really want to be prepared if babies are on the way. Is it even possible for a doe (in poor condition) to get pregnant so soon after kidding?


It IS possible that a doe could have been bred & settled that soon after kidding, even if the doe was emaciated.
The best plan, whether she WAS bred or not, is to get her on a HIGH protein/bulking diet, where you are trying to get her into *slightly* over conditioned. Make sure she is getting some form of probiotic supplement(Goats Prefer Probiotic Power , Probios, or even plain yogurt), and plenty of good quality hay(preferably alfalfa).
If you do go ahead and have her tested, let us know the results. Hope everything goes well with this doe for you.


----------



## mydog8it (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for the feedback! I was wondering about a pregnancy test, but that won't let me know when to expect babies. We do have all of the goats on an all-you-can-eat buffet of alfalfa hay & bermuda pasture, goat minerals, baking soda, plus two cups of grain per day for the girls (which I think is double what they should normally get?) and lots of fresh veggies, leaves, bush trimmings, etc. I did give yogurt after worming, but I will add it in regularly.

This morning we noticed Cassie's udders looked fuller than they had been, but her backside looks a little bloody.  I'm wondering if this is heat or if she is getting ready for labor? It has been about 5 1/2 months since she kidded last. Any thoughts?







Please excuse the indecent photo...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 15, 2011)

She is most certainly pregnant, You have had her since the beginning of April, so you now for sure she is atleast 2 1/2 months pregnant, I would say more like 4 months pregnant. 

I would question increasing her feed too much. If she is only carrying one or two, and you increase her feed a lot you could cause kidding problems. Ofcourse if she is carrying 3 or 4 then it wouldn't matter as much, but in my opinion, better to deliver a set of smaller quads than a huge single.  

She looks like she is in good condition. And I would guess due in the next 2 to 6 weeks. Are you providing any goat minerals?

Has she been vaccinated?   Those are things I would worry about even more than packing on the pounds at this point.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 15, 2011)

Is she nursing babies???  Should have thought to ask that first. Not that it really changes my opinion of cetainly pregnant, but may change how far along she is.


----------



## mydog8it (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you again for the feedback!

She is not nursing or milking. When we picked her up the first week of April, she was "deflated." She had 3 month old kids then (triplets), but he wasn't milking her so her udders were droopy but flattened out if that makes sense.

I am giving minerals but have not vaccinated yet. I think everyone needs a CD-T shot? We were getting ready to do that along with the blood draw for the CAE & Johne's tests this week. If she is pregnant, hopefully we will have time to get that back before the kids arrive. I'm sort of caught off guard...we really didn't think she was pregnant.

So should I cut back on the grains then? I'd hate for any of them to be hungry but I don't want oversized kids either.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 15, 2011)

What are you feeding her?  How much?(In cups or lbs, please), And the type of the grain?  

Alfalfa or grass hay? or just pasture?  

I don't have that small of a breed, but I feed mine no more than 3 cups a day  the last 30 days, of a 16% pelleted goat grain.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 15, 2011)

"If she is pregnant" 

There is no way she isn't pregnant.  Especially knowing she is has not been nursing and is suppose to be dry. 


Get REAdy for Babies!!!!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 15, 2011)

You might want to repost in the pregnancy section. Title it is she pregnant, add the pictures and explain your story again.  Or just copy and paste.   

YOu will probably get more people looking at it. 


and then you can ask about feeding her.


----------



## mydog8it (Jun 15, 2011)

The grain is a three grain mix - it's oats, corn and barley with nothing else added. I'm giving each adult doe 2 cups of that per day. The hay is alfalfa. I'm giving enough hay in the evenings that there is still some in the bowls the following afternoon. Then they have access to pasture all day, and we give treats like carrots, zucchini, corn on the cob, handfuls of chicken scratch (which is corn, wheat and milo) and melons, etc. Their favorite treat seems to be my grapevines, sour unripened grapes and all. We found this out the hard way, of course...the vines are now bare on the bottom 1/2


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 15, 2011)

I see you put some stuff on your post with the photo.  That sounds pretty good to me.  She is lucky to have found you to take care of her.


----------



## mydog8it (Oct 8, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> She is most certainly pregnant, You have had her since the beginning of April, so you now for sure she is atleast 2 1/2 months pregnant, I would say more like 4 months pregnant.
> 
> I would question increasing her feed too much. If she is only carrying one or two, and you increase her feed a lot you could cause kidding problems. Ofcourse if she is carrying 3 or 4 then it wouldn't matter as much, but in my opinion, better to deliver a set of smaller quads than a huge single.
> 
> ...


@20kidsonhill - I just wanted to update you to let you know you were right on with your estimate! She kidded July 10 and had adorable triplet boys  We've had our hands full but everyone is doing well.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 8, 2011)

Congratulations!  When your not to busy with them...


----------



## mydog8it (Oct 8, 2011)

RareBreedFancier said:
			
		

> Congratulations!  When your not to busy with them... http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3585_id_love_to_see_pics_please.jpg


Of course!





Mama & BamBam





Ringo





Pixel & our Mastiff - the best of friends. 

Pixel was REALLY tiny & under-developed - she wouldn't let him nurse so we had to bottle feed...it's been a long couple of months, but everyone's doing well. I think Pixel is at least 1/2 blind, but he seems OK other than that. He's pretty sure the dog is one of his moms.


----------



## elevan (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh, how precious!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 8, 2011)

Awww, so cute!!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 8, 2011)

Awwww!  They are adorable.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 8, 2011)

Congratulations!  They are so sweet!   And love the mastiff making sure his "new charge" gets his feeding.   It's amazing how the animals, regardless of the breed, seem to get along.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 8, 2011)

fantastic!!! congrats, they are so healthy, and everyone looks very happy.  Thank you for the update.


----------



## mydog8it (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you - we're loving them! Don't let the mastiff fool you - he's mostly interested in licking the milk off the baby's face when he's done with his bottle   But he is a good protector, too.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 8, 2011)

lol, my mastiff is a good protector too!

I cant leave her in with babies though because she likes to keep them VERY clean.


----------



## mydog8it (Oct 9, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> lol, my mastiff is a good protector too!
> 
> I cant leave her in with babies though because she likes to keep them VERY clean.


lol. Good mothering instincts.


----------

